
Cambridge bans facial recognition technology - jonbaer
https://www.masslive.com/news/2020/01/cambridge-bans-facial-recognition-technology-becoming-fourth-community-in-massachusetts-to-do-so.html
======
OkGoDoIt
Banning for municipal use. I assume that means private companies are still
allowed to use facial recognition for anything they want? Is it legal, for
example, for departments stores to use security cameras at the entrance to run
facial recognition on customers, and then advertise to them online?

------
opless
Hmm. Can someone alter the title to refer to: Cambridge MA, please?

Otherwise folk will assume it might be the UK one ;)

